# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Pension familiale pour chien dans les Vosges

## anita

Je suis éducateur-comportementaliste canin et j'ai 2 boxes de 4m2 chacun dans mon bureau, je peux donc prendre plusieurs chiens en pension . Chaque animal est sorti régulièrement sur un terrain de 3 hectares .

Les chiens de 1ère et 2ème catégories sont acceptés .

Tarif particulier : 13 euros/j pour un chien, 5 euros/j pour le 2ème chien s'ils sont dans le même box. 
Pour tarif asso me contacter 

Tél : 06 66 97 92 02

N° SIRET : 532 872 314 000 14

----------


## anita

C'est ma fille qui est éducateur-comportementaliste . Nous avons toutes les 2 le certificat de capacité et l'attestation de formation des maîtres .
N° des certificats de capacité : 88-210 et 88-211
La pension est agréée par la DSV .

----------


## anita

Complet du 13 au 27 juillet

----------


## anita

Complet pour le mois de mai

----------


## anita

Il reste une place pour août.

----------


## anita

Site internet www.cussac-education-chien-88.com

----------


## ChatouPension

Up on est en septembre il y a peut être un peu de place si quelqu un à besoin d'une garde

----------


## anita

La pension s'est agrandie, nous avons 4 box à présent. En été les loulous sont au frais et en hiver les box sont chauffés. Bons soins assurés.
Nous avons encore quelques dates de dispo mais plusieurs réservations pour décembre.

----------


## Jade01

Bonjour , 

Toujours d'actualité? 

Merci

----------


## anita

Oui, toujours d'actualité.

----------


## borneo

Je note.  ::

----------


## ChatouPension

Un petit up les vacances approchent
avez vous encore quelques disponibilités pour cet été ?

----------


## anita

Complet juillet et août

----------


## Jade01

Bonsoir, 

toujours d'actualité?

----------


## anita

Oui, toujours d'actualité. 
Nous avons 5 boxs à présent. 
Les loulous sont sortis 7 fois par jour avec 3 grandes promenades sur un terrain d'un hectare entièrement clôturé. 
Beaucoup de présence et de caresses

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonsoir 
est ce toujours d'actualité depuis ?

----------


## anita

Bonjour, oui, toujours d'actualité

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonsoir,

toujours d'actualité ? 
Pas de changement (ex tarifs....)?

----------


## anita

Bonjour, 
Oui, toujours d'actualité. 
Les tarifs sont de 14€/jour pour un chien,
et 5,50 /jour pour le 2ème chien de la même famille et dans le même box

Nourriture non comprise pour éviter des problèmes de digestion.

----------


## borneo

C'est dans quel coin des Vosges ?  ::

----------


## anita

Elle se situe entre Gérardmer et Bruyères, à 30 minutes de St Dié.

----------


## borneo

Ok merci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je circule plusieurs fois par an entre Nancy et Colmar. C'est donc presque sur ma route. En fait, je passe par St Dié et le Col du Bonhomme.

----------


## anita

La pension se trouve aux Arrentès-de-Corcieux.

----------


## borneo

C'est noté

----------


## borneo

Je remarque que les tarifs sont plus abordables dans les Vosges qu'en Alsace. Je garde l'adresse sous le coude.  ::

----------


## Sara88

Bonsoir,
Votre pension est-elle toujours d'actualité ?
Si oui, vous reste-t-il des places pour le mois de Juillet ?
Vous remerciant par avance,
Cordialement

----------


## borneo

Tu devrais les contacter directement, je ne pense pas qu'ils viennent souvent sur le forum.

----------


## anita

Désolée je n'ai pas eu d'alerte.
Pour juillet il reste du du 30 juin au 7 juillet et du 17 au 26 juillet

----------


## Sara88

OK super ! La période de fin Juillet m'intéresserait.
Pourrions-nous se fixer rdv par téléphone ou chez vous directement ?
Quelles sont vos disponibilités ?

----------


## Sara88

Oui tu as raison, merci Borneo

----------


## anita

Vous pouvez me contacter par téléphone. Si je ne suis pas disponible laissez moi un message avec vos coordonnées et je vous rappellerai ☺️

----------


## Sara88

Parfait, je vous contacte dès demain ! 
Bonne soirée  ::

----------


## borneo

Il reste des places pour cet été ?

----------


## anita

La pension est pratiquement complète jusque mi septembre  et elle sera temporairement fermée à partir du 1er octobre pour raison de santé.

----------


## borneo

Toujours fermée ?

----------


## anita

La pension est partiellement fermée, nous ne prenons plus de nouveaux clients.

----------

